# N/A to TT swap



## Dysfunction (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm new to the 300zx world so i've got a few questions that will hopefully help me decide whether i want to tackle this. 

So i've found a mid 90's 300zx N/A with about 200,000 miles on it and not exactly running in top shape, but the price for it i can't argue about. So i've been doing a lot of research about converting the car to a TT. I've found an engine online that comes with practically everything. Engine, tranny, computer, A/C, Harness.. can't remember the entire list off hand but it's all the necessities. Well after that i'm assuming the exhaust is going to be different, then i'm going to need intercooler pipes and an intercooler seeing as i don't have the stock ones already. After all of this i'm looking for people that have experience about what to look out for when actually doing the swap. I'm in college atm so it's going to be a weekend project till it's done. This wouldn't be the first time i've had an engine out of a car, but definitely a first for a nissan. Also i like in Richmond Va if any of you happen to be close to the area. Thank You.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

What kind of budget do you have for the swap? You sound qualified for the swap but do you have the budget? 

As for a authority on Z32 in your area, you're in luck. 

[email protected]

You can get parts (discounted) and good soild advise from Bernie.


----------



## Dysfunction (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd like to get it done for about a max of 5000 including the car, which they were trying to sell the car for 800 to one of my friends last time we were at this place. I've got a running total of everything at the moment and it's coming in about 4 grand. I know theres some other stuff i'm going to need that i'm not accounting for yet. I'll shoot this guy an e-mail though. Thank You.


----------



## solimines (Jan 13, 2006)

Have you checked out the video:
http://www.300zxclub.com/videos/mws/MWSTV-300ZX-TTSwap.wmv
I know you said you researched it, but this gives you a good visual and a good idea what you'll be getting into. What i remember he is doing it on a 2+2, because 2+2's dont' come available turbo charged. 
BTW that sounds like its gonna be an awesome project and sounds like you might be able to have a hot car for a whole lot less than it should be.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Dysfunction said:


> I'd like to get it done for about a max of 5000 including the car, which they were trying to sell the car for 800 to one of my friends last time we were at this place. I've got a running total of everything at the moment and it's coming in about 4 grand. I know theres some other stuff i'm going to need that i'm not accounting for yet. I'll shoot this guy an e-mail though. Thank You.


The $5000 is a bit unrealistic for most people. If you could have a budget of ~$10,000 then you'll be fine. The Z32 is a old car with a lot of brittle connector and such. The engine bay is so tight it's best to buy new parts if you can since replacing parts such a timing belt tensioner requires a lot of parts to be removed.

I'm not trying to scare you from doing your conversion just giving a heads up.


----------



## tlee77 (Nov 18, 2007)

good luck from what I hear youll need everything from a tt ecu unless you get a boost controler youd probably be better to get a whole Twinturbo front clip that will give you most of what you'll need and you can replace and upgrade parts as needed while the motor is out.


----------



## shahee1 (Jan 19, 2008)

The swap is pretty straight forward. You could just use stock tt pistons in your na block to keep costs down . clean up head with tt springs/valves ... save the dough for manifold/turbos/misc ... since block, rods,crank and heads are same. Valvetrain pieces,ecu and pistons are only major diff ... most people that don't know will swap whole motor.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The heads, & cams are different.


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

i was looking into this swap and found it would cost a little less $7000, with use of new and aftermarket parts... Its not really in the budget as of now, but i did purchase a few components needed and will continue purchasing as the budget lets me; as of now new mounts, EFI harness, ASH-Spec ECU, ASH-Spec 2.5 pipes and MSMIC, next on the list of buys is 60k maintenance, rear main seal kit, radiator hoses, heater hoses, pcv hoses, NGK spark plugs. then the last purchase bundle will be the VG30DETT short block engine with manifolds and turbos, 95+ Auto-5spd conversion with Z1 clutch and flywheel, Z1 driveshaft, test pipes, downpipes, Doolz intake, Z1 filters, UR pulley set, TT-AC kit...

I figured if I broke it down like this it would be cheapest and easiest. Plus it would make a good amount of power reliably. It will be like the Z1 conversion just without the Z1 price.


----------



## Zazupilot (Jan 23, 2007)

TT swap is rarely the cheapest way to a TT. Save up and buy a TT.


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

Zazupilot said:


> TT swap is rarely the cheapest way to a TT. Save up and buy a TT.


True, but also well worth it if he finds a steal on the Z, which he did only 800 i believe, plus no HICAS, and NA differential 4.08 gearing over TT differential makes for a quick ass Z. Plus a little lower insurance which is then thrown into the cost of the swap... lol

Go for it, and keep me posted as I will be performing the same swap, we can help each other out!


----------



## Zazupilot (Jan 23, 2007)

an $800 Z should probably be used as a parts car at best. unless someone is getting robbed, its probably so rough its not worth investing thousands into for a swap. There is more to a good TT than powerplant and tranny. I'm not saying a TT swap cant be cool. But it certainly aint the cheap way to go in the long run, and you definitely want to start off on the right foot and not a beater Z.


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

also true, i can't speak on behalf of the $800 Z, or the condition that it is in.. I picked up my NA Z for 2500, dropped money into the suspension, all new poly bushings, Carbing struts, and cosmetic upgrades: WW bumper, Kuruma Zeta wing, color matched (future paint) leather interior trim, for another 2500. (total roughly 5000) plus 7000 or and engine swap and 450ish reliable whp on a NA rear diff. it made more sense than buying a stock 300zx-tt with 300hp for the same price.


----------



## Zazupilot (Jan 23, 2007)

Well see - there you go. Perfect example. $5000 in the car and another $7000 for the TT swap.. that’s $12,000 in so far. That’s right in line with most swaps I see these days.

Now - I submit that one could easily find a nice native TT in good condition for say.. $7k or $8k. Here is a good example I pulled off of Autotrader today: 

_1992 NISSAN 300ZX, twin turbo, 87k miles, fully loaded, ac, pwr windows, leather seats, t tops ect, j.d.m. rims with lip, ac gauges, hks intake, hks b.o.v, apexi boost controller,stillen exhaust, eiback & tokico setup, extremely clean & very reliable, auto, $8,000, 310-XXX-XXXX or 310-XXX-XXXX._

Now... $8 grand in and you have a WORKING TT already with goodies. Add some bigger turbos ($2K) an ECU ($200) and an R200 diff and tailshaft ($500) and you are in business with a TT that can put down 500whp... for less than $11 Grand. And the price drops if you haggle with the seller on the car, or sell off your old turbos, etc.. Point being - the swap may be cool and fun and allow you to keep your car, but it is usually cheaper and more reliable to go the natural TT route.

Regardless - you guys have fun. That’s what these cars are here for!


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

lol thanks for the input! sorry whoever's thread this is didn't mean to take over... good luck with the swap, i will be getting started/should have all my parts by mid feb early march..

on the cost of that TT-Z, i wish i could have found a setup like that when i was looking for my Z.. oh well either way, still a Z and it will still be quicker than a Vette when i am done... and isn't that what these cars were made for.. killing the likes of $60,000 sports cars such as vettes and vipers?


----------

